# Meat grinder help



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I am considering purchasing a meat grinder for the purpose of processing my own grind, so I am soliciting your help. Any suggestions?


I generally prefer to keep as much meat as possible in cuts, but I hate to be waist-full and grind is so handy for a number of purposes that I do keep some grind; but its not like I'll be grinding a whole deer, elk or antelope.

I would prefer something that doesn't take up to much storage space when cleaned and packed away.

I would like something that cleans up well.

I don't think I mind grinding manually, but I have never done it before so maybe I am being foolish.

I don't mind spending a few extra bucks and buying it once. I hate going cheap to find out that I need a better unit (I've done that too often)-O,-.

Generally speaking I'm not much of a foodie but should I consider something that is also adaptable to processing sausage?

Thank you
Steve G


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We bought one of these last year, its worked well... although its noisy, but I think all grinders are pretty noisy.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/home...364180/cabelas-heavy-duty-grinder/1387520.uts

-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Does the wife happen to have a Kitchenaid mixer...their grinder attachment kit is a nice way to go if you're grinding for one meal at a time. You can make sausage with them to.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I like the price and the reviews are overwhelmingly positive. The negatives look legit too though. Thanks DallanC


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Does the wife happen to have a Kitchenaid mixer...their grinder attachment kit is a nice way to go if you're grinding for one meal at a time. You can make sausage with them to.


Yes she does. But she has an irrational fear of game meat (Doesn't eat it at all, doesn't even like to see it on the grill next to her beef), so I find it easier to just avoid that whole mess. Its funny, she won't touch my game mammals, but she'll sure touch my game fish.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

We bought this one:

https://www.amazon.com/LEM-Products-Watt-Electric-Grinder/dp/B004PHUMRU

I ground trim from 2 deer, and made about 50 lbs of summer sausage, both deer and waterfowl, and I have been happy with it. Like Dallan's, this one is loud, but it works so far.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Yes she does. But she has an irrational fear of game meat (Doesn't eat it at all, doesn't even like to see it on the grill next to her beef), so I find it easier to just avoid that whole mess. Its funny, she won't touch my game mammals, but she'll sure touch my game fish.


Your poor wife has it all backwards. It's the beef she ought to be wary of.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm surprised that someone hasn't mentioned this thread.

It'll give you some reading

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30250-100-meat-grinder-review.html


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Idratherbehunting said:


> We bought this one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/LEM-Products-Watt-Electric-Grinder/dp/B004PHUMRU
> 
> I ground trim from 2 deer, and made about 50 lbs of summer sausage, both deer and waterfowl, and I have been happy with it. Like Dallan's, this one is loud, but it works so far.


Academy sells this grinder also. I have seen it on clearance for around $60. I wanted a review, so thanks.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/lem-575w-electric-8-grinder#repChildCatid=3832092


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Critter said:


> I'm surprised that someone hasn't mentioned this thread.
> 
> It'll give you some reading
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30250-100-meat-grinder-review.html


 This is a great read and a cool little grinder. Read all of the tips on grinding that Goob has listed, it will save you some trouble.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

BPturkeys said:


> Your poor wife has it all backwards. It's the beef she ought to be wary of.


Yeah. Like I said its an irrational fear.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks all. It appears all the grinders including the Kitchner in Goobs thread are very similar, and the reviews seem to have mostly the same pluses and minuses. This has all been very helpful and my guess is that each of the recommended products perform similarly. Users just need to be a little smart about it.

Thanks so much to all. And special thanks to Goob for all the suasage making info posted in his threads. I'm gonna be unstoppable.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Steve G said:


> Yes she does. But she has an irrational fear of game meat (Doesn't eat it at all, doesn't even like to see it on the grill next to her beef), so I find it easier to just avoid that whole mess. Its funny, she won't touch my game mammals, but she'll sure touch my game fish.


My wife was the same way when we got married. She got her irrational fear from her mother. I ground up my deer with the cabelas 1/2 horse power. It's bigger then your looking for but I've never regretted buying it. Hears the funny part. I mixed the venison with regular hamburger and started feeding it to my wife in spaghetti or tacos ect. It wasn't long and I could just buy beef fat and mix it with straight venison. Sure she was mad when she found out but she eats it all now. We rarely buy beef any more.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-SPEED-TUR...865803?hash=item5891c7168b:g:SJMAAOxyV85RzvMr

I bought this one and have not been disappointed. Not the best for stuffing meat. But I couldn't keep up with it when grinding. Best investment yet for meat prep.


----------



## Mistrioty (May 9, 2017)

Last week I bought a meat grinder which was totally different and it gave me the best performance. I have made several good to use this product.
http://pro-meat-grinder.com/best-product-reviews/


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

*Are you selling these?*



Mistrioty said:


> Last week I bought a meat grinder which was totally different and it gave me the best performance. I have made several good to use this product.
> http://pro-meat-grinder.com/best-product-reviews/


Which one did you "buy"? Your IP is from India? How is the weather there?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Call me "crazy", but I'd try the UWN search engine.*



Steve G said:


> I am considering purchasing a meat grinder for the purpose of processing my own grind, so I am soliciting your help. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I generally prefer to keep as much meat as possible in cuts, but I hate to be waist-full and grind is so handy for a number of purposes that I do keep some grind; but its not like I'll be grinding a whole deer, elk or antelope.
> ...


I recommend you try the UWN search engine. Every point you bring up has been covered in great detail, with photos, here on the UWN one of Utah's top 11 outdoor cooking and sausage-making forums.

.


----------

